# Two Litters Expecting



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am expecting my first two litters shortly. The buck is a shorthaired broken black bred by Magical Marnies Mousery. The two girls are sisters housed together and are a longhaired chocolate and a longhaired satin pew.

Expecting chocolates and satins and anything else that pops up really!
They have been housed with the male for 14 days now and have started to look rounder so they have been removed into their cage ready for babies.


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Oooh, how are they going Bella? Have they had them yet?


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

It will be nice to see what appears! Dont forget the pics!


----------

